# Low platelet count



## Kerrie-x

I have had low platelet counts since last year now, it dropped to the 70s, and since being pregnant had been between 70 and 100... i've read it can cause alot of bleeding during labour... I've had 5 bleeds during pregnancy, has anyone else experienced the same? My consultant doesn't seem too concerned? xx


----------



## rockys-mumma

I haven't had any bleeds but my platelet count is low too, along with about 10 other things though saying that lol. My doc/midwife hasn't batted an eyelid to any of these anomalies except gave me iron for the low red blood count. Makes me wonder if its irrelevant or they are just incompetent!?!


----------



## Kerrie-x

rockys-mumma said:


> I haven't had any bleeds but my platelet count is low too, *along with about 10 other things though saying that lol*. My doc/midwife hasn't batted an eyelid to any of these anomalies except gave me iron for the low red blood count. Makes me wonder if its irrelevant or they are just incompetent!?!

Im the same, had all sorts wrong with me but it doesn't help being a high risk pregnancy :nope:

Iv heard people getting induced coz their blood count has dropped below 100 and its classed as 'dangerous' so it makes me wonder as mine is constantly below 100 xxx


----------



## MishC

I developed HELLP syndrom during my labour which is were the platelet count drops low which did cause a lot of problems.

I hope you get it sorted


----------



## nov_mum

I know platelet counts are associated with HELLP syndrome/pre-eclampsia. Do you have any other issues like protein in your urine or high blood pressures? I think given your history of bleeds then it is worth discussing with an OB


----------



## Kerrie-x

i did read up on this syndrome and had a few of the symptoms so i think i will speak to my OB on thursday... not had anything in my urine though xxx


----------



## MishC

Kerrie - I had HELLP Syndrome and as far as i'm aware you can only have it if you have pre eclampsia. I could be wrong but i'm pretty sure i'm not. I'm fairly certain it's a more severe form of PE so if you had that you'd be hospital bound and on a lot of medication.

Good luck though.


----------



## kelly2903

not had low count but i had a high count mine was only pregnancy related meaning they are normal when i arent preg they raise when im preg.... i should have been seeing consultant.... no one seemed to do anything and by the time they did want to investigate i had given birth hope they sort it hun i was at a higher risk of clotting during labour which i did and had to have anti blood infection drugs on a drip for 3 days after giving birth to rule out any infections i may have got or could have got....... hope they sort it soon hun because mine could be controlled with prescribed drugs just never got them..... but hope you get the care you need xxx


----------



## Archies Mummy

Hi, Im new to baby and bump to be honest i only signed up so that i could speak to mums and expectant mums with the same problem as me. Im 10 weeks pregnant i already have a son, he was born in 2008. Thats when all the problems started. I found out my platelet count was ridiculously low and fluctuated madly, one day i could be 120 the next it would be as low as 90 but the further my pregnancy progressed the faster the were dropping. In the end i gave birth to my son with just a count of 54 but im pleased to say i had a normal delivery and no postnatal problems. At first the consultants were putting it down to the pregnancy and kept telling me they would go back to normal after delivery. They didnt so i was refferred to a haematologist, i was shocked to find out it was nothing tou do with the preganancy and that it was a natural thing to me however, they found that instead of having regular size platelets i had giant platelets so that the blood count machine was only counting in single units, when infact there was maybe 3 platelets for every one counted. Through this pregnancy i have been told that i have to me monitored reguarly and although thats a pain in the neck i know that im getting the right care. Anyway sorry to bang on im just curious to see if anyone has a similar story to me. 

Thanks for reading

XxX


----------



## Kerrie-x

It sounds similar to how mine is.. I've had it before pregnancy, in June before i was pregnant my platelets where 60, and have recently (the first time in a year) gone up to 102.. best they've been for a long time. I was told if they are under 100 before i am induced, they will give me a platelet transfusion which will bring my platelet levels up for the birth xxx


----------



## Archies Mummy

It sounds like they are taking good care of you, i never had my platelets boosted for the birth and although i was low everything was fine, but it still dosent stop me from worrying this time round :cry:

XxX


----------



## Kerrie-x

I think theres a risk of bleeding more during labour/c-section... You should mention it to them hun, i only mentioned it at my last appointment on thursday which is where they mentioned the transfusion. Always better to be on top xxx


----------



## Archies Mummy

Yeah, your right i will mention it i got my scan on 29th and obstetrician on 1st of feb so ill mention it to him. Thanks hun. Its great too talk too someone who understands it.

XxX


----------

